
Calvin and Jobs (comic) - nickb
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3191/2723090810_6501c93ae2_o.png
======
Prrometheus
I hope that I am so famous and successful one day that people find it amusing
to lampoon me using classic cartoon remixes.

~~~
adnam
"Calvin and Prrometheus" doesn't ring, but you might pass as an extra in
Asterix and Obelix. The sky is falling on our heads!

------
aston
Boo for killing the almost homophone by inserting "Steve" in the title.

------
rewind
I think I've made $0.03 since I started typing this.

~~~
adnam
Don't stop keep going!

------
Harkins
I'm trying to figure out why Calvin is even used, and all I can get is the
lame almost-ryhme in the title. Calvin could be anyone or no one, all the
character does is stand there and say "What's the punchline, Mr. Jobs?"

~~~
thwarted
So you think it could be like <http://garfieldminusgarfield.net/> ?

~~~
icky
Jobs minus Hobbes minus Calvin?

(Hell, Hobbes minus Calvin would be trippy enough, since Hobbes is the
imaginary friend...)

~~~
benjamincanfly
Not imaginary.

~~~
icky
(First off, let's be clear that I'm using "real" and "imaginary" in the
context of the fictional world of the comic strip).

The portion of Hobbes that is _real_ is just an inanimate stuffed toy tiger.
Hobbes as a motile, living, thinking being exists entirely as a figment in
Calvin's mind, projected into the object of the toy tiger. So Hobbes the toy
is real, while Hobbes the being is imaginary.

~~~
benjamincanfly
I prefer to think of the motile, living, thinking Hobbes as a real being that
most people can't see.

------
convolver
I find it mildly amusing that just the other day my XKCD-Cautionary edit post
was killed off. Perhaps it was too close to home, or in too poor taste.

Nevertheless, Calvin and Jobs, utterly hilarious!

~~~
dandelany
Nah, it just wasn't funny.

~~~
convolver
Oh, I'm glad the master of humor decided to chime in here, thanks for setting
everything straight.

/me shrugs off bs

Your insulting comment doesn't have a thing to do with why it was killed off
in the first place.

I'm also fairly surprised you aren't railing on about how nickb's post is
pulling hackernews down into the terrible dredges of fark! We wouldn't want to
minimalize our up mods now would we?

------
geuis
Meh. The first comic was mildly funny. Not so much on the others.

~~~
mechanical_fish
It's got a better hit rate than 90% of the college newspaper comics I've ever
read. Not that that's saying much.

------
lg
don't forget the other ones:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/35923610@N00/2722267025/sizes/o...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/35923610@N00/2722267025/sizes/o/)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Thanks. It's actually much funnier than the one in the OP.

------
tpiep
Original Flickr page:
[http://flickr.com/photos/35923610@N00/2723090810/in/photostr...](http://flickr.com/photos/35923610@N00/2723090810/in/photostream/)

~~~
benjamincanfly
The Flickr image is actually just a photo of the latest issue of Mad Magazine.
<http://macenstein.com/default/archives/1547>

~~~
Tichy
Are you saying Mad Magazine still exists? Interesting.

